

Why most of the time hacker news shows "Unknown or expired link" error? - rony1986

it happens to me when I click more button for going to the next HN page
======
askar
I agree, it's the worst part I hate about HN...especially if you are deep down
on page 10+ and it shows this "unknown or expired link". Now even if you
startover you have sift through 10 pages to get to where you were. Annoying
but as samwillis said it's the nature of arc I guess. I sincerely hope there
are some workarounds to this.

------
samwillis
This has been discussed many times:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22Unknown+...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22Unknown+or+expired+link%22)

Its due to the architecture of the listing pages, the more link is a closure
on the server so that the order is preserved when clicking through the pages.
It prevents you from missing an item that say jumps from page 2 to 1 as you
navigate from page 1 to 2.

There will be a far better explanation from someone more educated in arc (the
dialect of lisp HN is built in) and the general architecture of the site than
me somewhere in the search results link above.

------
xauronx
Everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, on HN revolves around these expiring id's.
if you want to up vote a comment, the ID must be attached to the command. Next
page, new comment, everything. It's a real bitch (especially since I'm
integrating with it from an iOS app)

------
dgunn
I think the "Unknown or expired link" error page should be a detailed
explanation of the issue. If it will never be fixed, maybe we could at least
get people to stop asking about it.

------
crazydiamond
The worst is when you spend time typing in a post and it gives this errors on
submission. Although one can back-tab, copy, refresh, paste and resubmit.

------
kunil
I believe it happens when you keep your session open for a long time.

